
Show HN: TasteJury – Leaderboards of best places to get a specific dish - machtesh
https://tastejury.com
======
machtesh
Hi, a bit of background on this project.

When I travel, I often want to find the best place to get a specific dish
(e.g. taco al pastor), which is not necessarily found at the best Mexican
restaurant in a city. So I created this site where people can input dishes and
places and vote on them. So far it's in New York, LA, SF, Toronto, Chicago,
and Austin.

Feel free to add dishes, restaurants, and vote.

Would love to hear feedback!

